# 10 minute knit hat start to finish



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Cast on 15 stitches using worsted weight yarn and size 6 needles.

Row 1 (right side) Knit one, *purl one, knit one; repeat from * to end.
Row 2 Purl one, *knit one, purl one; repeat from * to end.
Row 3 knit
Row 4 and all even rows purl
Row 5 *knit 3 knit 2 together* repeat to end 
Row 7 * knit 2 knit 2 together* repeat to end
Row 9 * knit 1 knit 2 together* repeat to end
Row 11 * knit 2 together* repeat to end
Row 13 Slip first stitch to right hand needle, slip 3rd stitch over second stitch and off. knit the one stitch on the left needle and pass the stitch on the right hand needle over the knitted stitch. Sounds complicated but not. 
Pick up the one stitch left with a crochet hook and chain 6 stitches.
Cut yarn and slip it through the last loop ending the hat.
Tie the crochet chain into a knot and cut the yarn at about 1/2 inch and fray that a little.

Turn the piece right side in, make sure you put your little knot on the inside. Sew it up with your cast on yarn. Turn right side out. 

All done. 10 minutes start to finish

The scarf is a twisted cord. I get lazy and attach the cord to a beater on the electric hand held mixer. Drives the cat crazy. 

Ok I didn't say it was a big hat. Oh by the way the gnome is a wine cork with puffy paint eyes.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

FUNNY! ha ha


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Barbie Hat!! Thanks!


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

After I was reading your pattern, I was thinking, hmmm, maybe she left out or forgot... then I saw where you said you didn't say it was a big hat. -  Thanks for sharing- cute little corker, no pun intended.


----------



## inkie (Jul 10, 2013)

You got me fooled!!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

You're too funny!


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

That is so cute!


----------



## cindylou37 (Aug 10, 2012)

too cute!


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

sucked me right in too! LOL


----------



## Alandgirl (May 23, 2011)

Now I know what to do with all those wine corks I have piling up......


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

Well, you caught me!! Very cute!!


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

I thought Wow, 50 hats a day, imagine how many little heads that would keep warm, until a saw the picture.


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

Oh Yeah Got me :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bridgewa (Oct 27, 2013)

Great little novelty hat that could be reproduced for the Christmas Tree!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Too cute


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Had me going, funny.


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

LOL You got me. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

Good one! Too funny! Love the hat.
I may make one to hang on the tree!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

very funny and awfully cute! I kept thinking to myself "15 stitches-worsted weight yarn size 6 needles.. how the heck it this going to work"  I have a few corks laying around.. it could make for a cute Christmas display... paint round mouths on them and make a group of Carolers ..


----------



## cherylcro2 (Mar 31, 2011)

So cute!


----------



## annie78 (Jul 17, 2011)

LOL! At first I couldn't figure out how it would fit with so little stitches and rows! Had to laugh at myself when I got to the bottom of your pattern. But, it is a very cute hat that I'll have to make. Thanks!!!


----------



## majomi (Sep 29, 2013)

LOL! You had me... So cute. :lol:


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

I guess the curiosity of several of us was piqued by your subject! Thanks for a giggle...and a cute hat!


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Too cute ! Had me going as well !


----------



## jentonic (Jul 24, 2011)

How very cute, it made me giggle, now I know what to do with all our wine corks. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MRSCippy (Oct 9, 2013)

That's too funny. :thumbup:


----------



## MRSCippy (Oct 9, 2013)

That's too funny. :thumbup:


----------



## Jeanett (Oct 19, 2013)

It's a good one!


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

you had me at 10 minutes!! LOL! With so many to knit for in my family.....you had the right "hook"! Very cute, by the way.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

You got me too! Thanks for the chuckle.


----------



## momofoliver (Jun 9, 2011)

That is great!
I laughed out loud, I was not expecting that!
Good one!


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lynnhelen said:


> Good one! Too funny! Love the hat.
> I may make one to hang on the tree!


Good idea, I will do that to. Then I won't feel quite so silly for having already copied the pattern! LOL


----------



## kwharrod (Jul 24, 2012)

ROFL!! Gotta get some wine so I have a cork to dress.


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Super fun! Love it!


----------



## Mandonan (Nov 7, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Montana Gramma said:


> Barbie Hat!! Thanks!


I'm with you. Loved it. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tikeur (May 19, 2012)

That is so cute!
Adorable!


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

I like your sense of humor. You had me going.


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

TRICK OR TREAT !!!!


----------



## cynthiaknits (Oct 19, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## joyce ott (Oct 19, 2013)

well,you got me too, cute tho'


----------



## kernan (Oct 12, 2012)

Looks as if this is just about Tomten size! Darling!


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

Mevbb
Boy did you teach me a lesson.
I had gotten behind on my daily KP reading and was prepared to just delete a few days to bring me more up to date. I'm always reluctant to delete any day for fear of missing something. 
I am also in a major search at present for quick to knit items for all the fund raisers that go on as usual at this time of year. 
So here I am seeing your post five or more days late and already I'm going to hit the print buttons when I'm thinking to myself only 13 rows what ....... ? and scrolled down and see your little hat. I am ashamed to admit this but I had to go and change my underwear I laughed so hard.
I guess the short conclusion to a long story is that had I deleted that days KP reading I would have missed the best laugh in month.
I promise I will never delete again just in case another gem like that comes my way.
Thank you so much for the posting.
nitcronut


----------

